# How many of you have this problem?



## Drachir (Mar 6, 2005)

I find that I have an overwhelming desire to reply to almost everything I read in the forum.  I believe I am turning into a Lacadaemonian or The Master although I certainly have a long way to go to match them.  This place has a certain addictive qualty to it that I am fighting to overcome.   Is anyone else similarly afflicted?


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 6, 2005)

No...in no way


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 6, 2005)

In fact definately not, can't imagine it myself.....


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 6, 2005)

Damnit, yeah ok...maybe a little...although I find that it's a more productive way of spending my breaks from work then blowing the hell out of something in a game for 15 mins


----------



## LadyFel (Mar 6, 2005)

Naaah, too many things to do...I just skip to the new posts that interest me, and even then I don't always have something to say...I got cured of the 'must make a comment on everything' a couple of years ago...


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 6, 2005)

I think I've got quite the opposite problem - either I can't think of anything worth posting or, if I do, some smart Alec has beaten me to it.  

I shall continue my laconic existence in Cyberspace (where no one can hear you type)


----------



## lester (Mar 6, 2005)

on a few other message boards i used to respond to everything, but mostly they were just inane comments about someones mother and her resemblance to various fruits and/or animals. 
i rather just read what other people write on these boards, and chime in occasionally


----------



## Neon (Mar 7, 2005)

I think with so many different threads and subjects it's impossible to reply to everything.  I find one of my major problems is remembering to check up on the threads I have replied to, just to keep track of any new thoughts or if there are comments directed towards me.


----------



## Chimeco (Mar 7, 2005)

my problem's more about asking anything and everything on my mind.  I constantly fight this urge everyday.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm increasingly in Foxbat's shoes, myself. Two words, Foxbat: Use Talc.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 7, 2005)

Drachir said:
			
		

> I find that I have an overwhelming desire to reply to almost everything I read in the forum. I believe I am turning into a Lacadaemonian or The Master although I certainly have a long way to go to match them. This place has a certain addictive qualty to it that I am fighting to overcome. Is anyone else similarly afflicted?



Heh, it's all part of the fun of being in one giant on-going conversation, among a global audience, about the common interests that we share.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 8, 2005)

There is also the appealing rarity of having access to so many people of like mind and similar interest. We may not all get along if we met in real life, but in a meeting of minds and words it's good to be among friends.


----------



## Sirathiel (Mar 9, 2005)

I have the urge to reply to as much things as I'm knowledgable about. I just can't drop in somewhere, leave an inane comment and disappear again. But the urge to post as often as possible is there and I've lost too many fights against it to bother anymore. You should do the same.


Go spammmmmmmming!


oops... I meant, post away...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 11, 2005)

hehehehe
what she said


----------



## rune (Mar 11, 2005)

I know it's boring but I try to be disciplined and not reply to every new thread that is started.  I focus on the books mostly, and then mostly fantasy.  I have to control my enthusiam or I'd not go to work or complete any of my study work


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd not have time fo rmy vast collection of internet porn....

....ooops did I type that aloud


----------



## Heresy (Mar 18, 2005)

I wish there were more things to reply to, but it's good to reply to something if you know what you're talking about etc.  (On another site I frequent, there's a girl who replies to things without KNOWING what's going on... sort of looks bad on her as she doesn't even take the time to look up word meanings, if you catch my drift.)


----------



## mzarynn (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm with Sirathiel, in that I don't post a whole lot unless I actually believe I know what I'm talking about.  Emphasis on believe.  I like to read what you all have to say though.


----------



## angrybuddhist (Apr 4, 2005)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> I think I've got quite the opposite problem - either I can't think of anything worth posting or, if I do, some smart Alec has beaten me to it.
> 
> I shall continue my laconic existence in Cyberspace (where no one can hear you type)


You took the words right off my keyboard.


----------



## Stormflame (Apr 9, 2005)

I think I tried to do that today....lol.  I spend most my life in another forum, and there, as many others, I think the forum would be empty without our threads and replies.  I know what you mean.


----------



## alexhurry (Jun 22, 2005)

Well as you can see I've only just joined, but on other sites such as Elfwood or Gamefaqs then yes I am.


----------



## FelineEyes (Jun 22, 2005)

I don't really, but this is the only social time I get with people who have interrests similiar to mine, so I talk as often as I can.  Off the computer, I'm dead silent-I have nothing to say.


----------



## Hypes (Jun 23, 2005)

We used to do that, back in the day, but the place got too big.


----------



## kaneda (Jun 23, 2005)

Depends on the thread!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 23, 2005)

I wouldn't consider that a problem...


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 23, 2005)

rune said:
			
		

> I know it's boring but I try to be disciplined and not reply to every new thread that is started.  I focus on the books mostly, and then mostly fantasy.  I have to control my enthusiam or I'd not go to work or complete any of my study work


No kidding.....  HE HE..just joking mate! 

I don't think I'm afflicted by *POST* TRAUMATIC STRESS SYNDROME then again... 

PS No offence to anyone who does genuinely have this by the way....


----------



## lizzybob (Jun 23, 2005)

only recently have i started to have this problem but as i am still a reletively new newbi my post count is way down - however today has been hell as i just find new things to post a reply to and it is starting to seriously affect my work which is not good as it is rather important exam preparation.


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 24, 2005)

lizzybob said:
			
		

> only recently have i started to have this problem but as i am still a reletively new newbi my post count is way down - however today has been hell as i just find new things to post a reply to and it is starting to seriously affect my work which is not good as it is rather important exam preparation.


As one wise man once said Study First THEN Party Hard YEH!!    

Good luck!


----------



## ajdecon (Jun 24, 2005)

So it's not only me?  Whew.  

I try to restrain myself as much as possible, though: if I replied to everything I knew about or had an interest in, my employer would be paying me just to sit and read forums...


----------

